
Show HN: Flow Playground – learn resource-oriented programming - rohamg
https://www.onflow.org/play
======
rohamg
Hey Hackernews! We are excited to show you Flow Playground, the first time
anyone can write smart contracts in Cadence, our new programming language

Cadence pairs linear types with object capabilities to create a secure and
declarative model for digital ownership

All of this was built with love over the past couple of years by a small yet
mighty team based in Vancouver, Canada

For more on resources, check out our blog post
([https://hackernoon.com/resources-programming-ownership-on-
th...](https://hackernoon.com/resources-programming-ownership-on-the-
blockchain-lzb832d1))

Smart contracts are uniquely suited to managing ownership of valuable assets,
but most programming languages – even those designed specifically for smart
contracts – don’t have any native abstractions for managing ownership, until
Resources.

Resources have 3 rules:

1\. Each Resource exists in exactly one place: no duplication, double-spend,
or accidental deletion

2\. Ownership of a Resource is defined by where it's stored: no central ledger
or smart contract

3\. Access to methods on a Resource is limited to the owner

Check it out and let us know what you think

